# Minced garlic turned green - still edible?



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all,
I was mincing some garlic yesterday for a chicken dish I was making, but life got in the way and we went out to eat. I put the minced garlic in a little container and stuck it in the fridge.

Its now almost NEON GREEN!!! Can I still cook with it? I realized I should've put some oil in it, and its probably oxidized (is that the right term?)...


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

It's not oxidation, and it is safe to eat. There are a potential causes, but it's most like copper sulfate. Here's a web page explaining how it happens.


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

That happens sometimes when I cook garlic. It only happens when I use my garlic press rather than a knive to mince it. It is funny looking but completely safe.


----------

